# Hunters and Heroes Fundraiser question for all



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

We've been looking at fundraiser options as a board for Hunters and Heroes. An option we're looking at is renting a shooting range that has 2 multi station sporting clays areas, one being a 10 station area that is spread out and provides many different shooting avenues etc. the other is a 5 station "competition" style where all 5 shooters are stationed online shooting at the same clays. My question is this, it would cost us $50 per shooter to rent, covers the gun, ammo, and clays (130 each shells/clays) for the 10 station meaning we would have to up the cost to $65-$75 for the organization to actually get any "fund-raising" done. The 5 station would be $10 meaning we would need to charge $20 or so. There is also the opportunity to shoot belt fed fully automatic weapons on a per belt basis 50-150 rds.

My question: Does this sound reasonable? Would any of you come to this kind of event? We were also considering doing lunch and a silent auction, which is what would bring the cost up to about $100 if you wanted to do all the events. 

For each event purchase you would receive a raffle ticket for door prizes. 

You guys have any thoughts or recommendations?

The funds will be used to get Wounded Veterans and First Responders out on hunts and fishing trips we have planned for this year. Including an Elk Hunt for a Wounded Warrior who lost some of his Limbs in Afghanistan. As well as a Pheasant hunt and Goose hunt that are planned for this fall. 

Thanks guys. Let me know what you think, PM's would be great. 

Happy Hunting


----------

